# Propeller Shaft Stripes



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

I picked up a GM 4-speed Propeller (Drive) Shaft from Frank’s Pontiac Parts for my ’71 LeMans.

While cleaning it up it noticed three (3) Light Blue Paint Stripes mid-way through the Drive Shaft.

I found the below thread on Propeller Shaft Stripes and consulted my ’71 Service Manual Page 4E-11.

Propeller Shaft Stripes

Under Color Band Code I don’t find (3) Light Blue Paint Stripes.

Am I looking at this wrong or do I possibly have a Chevelle or other GM Propeller (Drive) Shaft … not Pontiac. 

Thank you.


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Never mind - found it on Wallace Racing Propeller Shaft Specs.
Vehicle: 1972 A & G Series 2 Door & Convertible Color Band Code: 3 BLUE Usage: 400, 455, w/M40, 4 Speed Manual 





__





Wallace Racing - Pontiac Driveshaft Color Bands






www.wallaceracing.com


----------

